# Highway Insurance - any experience?



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

I have just got a quote on my renewal for a UK R34 GTR with stage 1 mods valued at £30k for £773 (I am 42 with full no claims and only 3 points for speeding, £500 excess and living in Haydock - which comes under Merseyside!). Having had skylines for 3 years (previously had an R33 valued at half this amount) I find this incredibly cheap - my existing insurer had gone up from £1200 to £1880 and the cheapest other quote was £1050 with Norwich Union...................................... Hence my worry!

The company is Highway Insurance, I have done a bit of research on them on the internet and they seem quite respectable (but then a decent website doesn't cost too much!) including FSA regulation and a member of the FSCS. They apparently do all there sales through brokers and do not advertise directly.

Does anybody have any experience of this company?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I have been insured with them for a few years, but never had to make a claim so dont know what they are like on that side of the business.

But there are some reports going round that they are shite regarding claims.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

I was with Highway Plan through Performance Direct. Originally about £1050 for Stage 1 R33 GTR, 3 yrs NCB and 44 yrs old (July 2005).

Made 2 claims, one non-fault Jan 06 - which had to go ahead on my insurance pending other party's admission of liability (got sorted in my favour Aug 06!).

Then a month after getting the car back I wrote it off! (spun and wiped off rear wheel amongst other things). They offered me £10,500 for a £12,500 car - because there were 2 on autotrader at that price at the time.

Otherwise fairly quick with claims and sorting out first repair with a decent body shop.

However, when it came renewal time last July (before 1st claim was sorted) they wiped out all my NCB and wanted £3,700!!!! Performance Direct got me another quote at £3,100 which I went for. By this time I'd carelessly picked up 6 points for speeding as well - grrrrrr. I'm still owed one years NCB and a refund on my current premium but that's more to do with the broker not getting their finger out despite repeated phone calls. I'll be writing to both insurance companies and the broker soon - with a threat of copying letter to the insurance ombudsman.

Hope this helps. The moral of the story is don't write your car off after a mornings go-karting and lose all your NCB :chuckle:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Stay away from them......bunch of monkeys. Run a search as i posted a thrwad about them not so long ago.

Gez


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

I was with them via Keith Michaels, I rolled my previous gts-t about a year ago, after the normal 'haggling' they paid up fine.
It's never easy when you have destroyed your own car, I felt guilty but that's why you pay the premium....
Overall I'd say they were fine.
Andy.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Gez said:


> Stay away from them......bunch of monkeys. Run a search as i posted a thrwad about them not so long ago.
> 
> Gez


I've just gone with them through Adrian Flux. The broker intermediary is the only reason I'm risking it.

I gave my details to Adrian Flux, who took them accurately. Highway Insurance sent out a Proposal form with a multitude of errors that didn't even agree with themselves, let alone the information I provided. I have kept a copy of this form in case a matter should ever come to court - it will prove what a bunch of monkeys they are.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Gez said:


> Stay away from them......bunch of monkeys. Run a search as i posted a thrwad about them not so long ago.
> 
> Gez


Agree entirely. Avoid them like the clap.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

njd said:


> I have just got a quote on my renewal for a UK R34 GTR with stage 1 mods valued at £30k for £773 (I am 42 with full no claims and only 3 points for speeding, £500 excess and living in Haydock - which comes under Merseyside!). Having had skylines for 3 years (previously had an R33 valued at half this amount)


I was insured with them through Adrian Flux on my Calibra as no-one could even get close to the premium HOWEVER, when I got my Skyline, they wouldn't go below £1100 even on a standard Skyline. One call to A-plan and it dropped to £730 fully comp, all mods declared with protected no-claims and I'm only 26 on a modified GTR 33. I suppose it differs from person to person but considering I've spent about £6000 through the years with them and NEVER made ANY claims, I was dissapointed they couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## BadBoyJam (Mar 29, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I've just gone with them through Adrian Flux. The broker intermediary is the only reason I'm risking it.
> 
> I gave my details to Adrian Flux, who took them accurately. Highway Insurance sent out a Proposal form with a multitude of errors that didn't even agree with themselves, let alone the information I provided. I have kept a copy of this form in case a matter should ever come to court - it will prove what a bunch of monkeys they are.



Those mistakes will have been down to Adrian Flux as they issue all the paper work. I work for a broker and i deal with Highway every day and i no how it works. As you know Highway dont deal with the public direct so almost all documentation is actually issued in the brokers office. 99 times out of 100 if there's a mistake on your paper work its the brokers fault.

If anyone needs a quote by all means give me a shout, can often beat quotes on a Skyline obviously depending on age and experiance.

Jam


----------

